# 2 mature male albino rats for good home (springfield, mo)



## JohnnyAshes (Dec 21, 2009)

My girlfriend and I have 2 adult male rats. both albino. we don't have the time for them and are hoping someone in the area is looking for a couple pets. Also if you know of any rat rescues around, that would be helpful too. Thanks!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Darn, I'm from WI...We also wouldn't be able to afford the gas to go droving both ways... :-(


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe....do you have any pics? What are their personalities?


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Can you be more specific about how old they are? Are they brothers?


----------



## JohnnyAshes (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll try and find out how old they are. We were given them from one of her friends so I'm not sure how old they are. I want to say about a year? She might know. They are both fairly calm. I am under the impression that they are brothers they love to huddle together and sleep. They love running around the bedroom. They weren't trained before, we had plans to teach them some fun stuff but we don't have the time now that school has started back up. They are very lovable and would make a great addition for anyone.


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you looking to just re-home the rats...or are you willing to include the cage?


----------



## JohnnyAshes (Dec 21, 2009)

Just re-home. The person who gave them to us wants the cage back.


----------



## Rattieluv (Feb 1, 2010)

Bummer.....lol. Thanks anyway....and good luck finding the boys a home.  I wish I knew of a rescue around or even a breeder who would be willing to take them but I have had no luck finding either.


----------

